# Vic: Thresher Shark report



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

a recap what happened guys&#8230;

Rang the boss to tell him I need a couple of days off because of a sore back, my work mate and fishing buddy Hackonayak knew I was up to no good- a new Hobie Adventure, 3 good days of weather forecast&#8230; he knew what I was going to be doing the next few days!

I had had a quick fish at Sunnyside the day before and found Bigyakka and Squizzy there. Both had caught good reds there and gave me the heads up on the area and told me the fish are about.

The next morning I made it to Sunnyside beach around 7.30am and looked at the a glassed out bay, the area I was going to fish would take only minutes to get to in the Adventure and I thought its to nice not to have a longer pedal today, which was the reason I bought the Adventure in the first place.

Jumped back in the ute and then drove around to Mornington boat ramp and set the yak up on the beach.
My plan was to drag a lure back towards Sunnyside beach hoping to score a snapper and if that failed I was going to anchor up and soak a few baits while flicking a plastic about. The lure was a Scorpion 5metre diver running on a T-Curve. The 3-6kg spin rod holds a Shimano 4000 twin power loaded with 10lb braid on it. No more than 20 minutes passed and then bang&#8230;the reel screams off for a few seconds with a few good solid bumps- the tell tale signs of being a good snapper- then only a second or two after putting some pressure on the "snapper" it takes the fastest line braid burning run I've felt&#8230;easy 100+ meters in seconds and that's when I put up chase as quick as I could possibly pedal. After a while it settled and the free ride began.

After a quick call to Matty to let him know what was going on, I still hadn't seen the fish but had a gut feeling it was a thresher- there had been a couple hooked and lost in as many weeks around the area.
There was a series of howling runs with fast directional changes that went on for at least 20 minutes then the fish burst out of the water twice and began towing the yak around at speeds up to 6km/h again. What a rush! Seeing that fish launch only metres ahead of the yak at full speed is something I don't think I'll forget real soon.

Another quick call to Matty (after I stopped shaking) to let him know it's a thresher, and called it for around 30kg and still connected and I'm going to need some help out here if I stand any chance to land this fish, he said he's fishing around Seaford and is racing back to the beach to load his yak and head over.

Around 15minutes pass and I'm still getting dragged around like a rag doll out there with the fish showing no signs of slowing down. I turned the kayak side on to the fish, leant the other way and hung on. This slowed him down a lot&#8230;the whole time in my mind was 'when's this line going to pop!'

With no other yakkers around, or boats, I made a call to a mate of mine Morne from Fishing Fever and let him know what was going on and asked if he could call a boat out to help me out here. My little Environet wasn't going to be much good today, and trying to tow it back on light line would have ended in tears for sure.

I had the phone sitting on my lap in hands free mode while speaking with him when the fish bolted again. He could hear line burning up the guides and turned into a mumbling mess. I knew if he wasn't in his shop he would have been there in a flash. Moments later Matt Hunt called me and told me he's on his way over.

Still sitting side on to the fish and him pulling at a steady pace then bang! Nothing. I thought the worst had happened only to see the fish scream past the front of me like lightning and I could clearly see my lure attached to its tail! Winding like a madman the line came tight and I was into him again.

When Matt arrived, and what a welcome sight he was, the fish had risen to the surface around 20 odd metres and had been slugging it out pulling me around for some time, I think they enjoyed the show! With one last dive down deep I pedalled over the top of the fish, hung my legs over each side of the yak and began to pump the fish up. Once I had the leader in hand I grabbed the tail and lifted the fish up enough for Matt and crew to slide a gaff and tail rope. To say I was excited would be an understatement!

Once the fish had settled, the guys placed the fish over my lap for some photos and off I went. The paddle back in took around an hour on a glassed out sea. The only time I felt a little uneasy was around the pier when a few stinkboats went charging past leaving me to deal with their wake! A guy in a sea kayak spotted me and paddled along side me to the pier then out of the boats appeared a yak heading straight at me&#8230; Matty&#8230;man was I glad to see him.

What a champ&#8230; he was fishing in Seaford in the morning and when I called him and told him what I had hooked he packed it in, came over and launched the yak again! He could see I was buggered and offered
to tow me in the last bit&#8230;but I still had enough in me to make it in.. Amongst the onlookers appeared 
Scott Lovig with a few cold drinks. Mate the first one didn't touch the sides!

After the hi-fives and a few more pics the guys loaded my yak and gear for me and off to Fishing Fever, where Morne set the scales up&#8230; 41kg it pulled them down to, and 1 ½ hours of arm stretching fun to land on 10lb!! 
Looking at the 20lb fluro leader, still cant belive it held! :shock: :shock: :shock:

more pics to come

Cheers
Paul


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report Paul..

I guess your back feels better now?? :lol:

Now to upgrade....... :shock:


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report, a great read..


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the report mate that is an incredible fish, especially on the gear :shock: now when do i get to see you on the news? haha


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

theres the 20Ib fluro leader...i had sinker with a single loop through it and the leader has almost cut almost
sliced its way through!!:shock: :shock:....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope your photo isn't going to be in the paper given that you chucked a sicky 
Nice catch, so it was tail hooked eh?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, top stuff. Be ready for anything, ANYTHING.

Possibly it'll be a while before you can top that one.

Kev


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Only wish I could have got there earlier. :twisted: 
Here is a close up of the sinker - UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Mate very well done - sensational effort with a deserving reward!!
Top write up.
Looks like you'll be changing your avatar picture! :lol:

BTW - what brand of leader were you using - cos after seeing the sinker, THAT is the fluro I'm going to be using from now on!

Regards,
Smeg


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report, well worth the wait.

Good on you for calling for back-up. Just think, catches like yours, and Paulo's Marlin would probably have ended in tears had it not been for some back-up. You also said you called it for around 30kg's, so had it busted you off you would have been short changing yourself. Although I'm sure it would have got bigger over the years ;-) .

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hooked in the tail eh?......geez, those mexicans will do anything to land a fish..... :twisted: ;-)


----------



## TheBigGuy (Jul 13, 2009)

Fantastic effort mate and a great interesting post. Like a good book, I did'nt want to come to the end. isn't reassuring to know that mates will always find a way to come to your aid when needed.
cheers Graham


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Hope your photo isn't going to be in the paper given that you chucked a sicky
> Nice catch, so it was tail hooked eh?


Yep, the fish was hooked in the tail mate.



zipper said:


> thanks for the report mate that is an incredible fish, especially on the gear :shock: now when do i get to see you on the news? haha


thanks zipper
no tv media mate.....they were very keen but couldnt make it  :?



widsa said:


> Thanks for the report Paul..
> 
> I guess your back feels better now?? :lol:
> 
> Now to upgrade....... :shock:


the back has recovered just fine Will ;-) the left arms got a little pain tho...wonder how that happened :lol: :lol:


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Let me get this right..... in that pic of the sinker, the fluro leader has cut through the sinker on both ends?
Cutting through lead? wtf??? :shock: That's is some wicked fluro!!! And adds another element of unbelieveability (think I just made that word up...) to your awesome story.
Bloody crazy stuff!


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

hey we pointed you to where the snapper were not the threshers :lol: Did he happen to have a $25 dollar taildancer hanging from his lip cos him or one of his mates owes me some coin


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Champion!!!!!!! Surprised you were able to even be able to write up a report (& a good one at that) after a catch like that.

Bravo


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

bigyakka said:


> hey we pointed you to where the snapper were not the threshers :lol: Did he happen to have a $25 dollar taildancer hanging from his lip cos him or one of his mates owes me some coin


I know A Toadie that does!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

bigyakka said:


> hey we pointed you to where the snapper were not the threshers :lol: Did he happen to have a $25 dollar taildancer hanging from his lip cos him or one of his mates owes me some coin


Arrrr, I am missing a 6" Storm SP, didn't happen to be hanging off anywhere???

No taildancer, No 6" Storm SP, :twisted: CRITTER HUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Rapala Taildancer-Bigyakka
6" Storm-ELM
5 or 7" Gulp-Davidl


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Wow mate, Fish of the Year!!! 

I've only seen Threshers caught on the American forums, didn't even know we had them here! Apparently they use there tail to stun there prey before going in for the chew. A lot of the yanks catch them by the tail.

Truly awesome capture, when it all goes right, the rewards are epic!!


----------



## kayakazee (Dec 18, 2008)

best fish cought on a yak in australia, good on ya champ!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great report, and I bet that was a heap of fun.... nothing like a 100m line burning run to get the heart going.... 

Thresherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... 8)


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

An Amazing animal. Showed the pics to the other half, and would you believe it, she is even less enthusiastic about me heading off shore given all the shark sightings down my way.
I just wish she understood ;-) .

On 10 lb braid..... You are a freak!


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

ELM said:


> bigyakka said:
> 
> 
> > hey we pointed you to where the snapper were not the threshers :lol: Did he happen to have a $25 dollar taildancer hanging from his lip cos him or one of his mates owes me some coin
> ...


Sorry guys he was'nt sporting any other lip rings but am willing to help find the critter that stole yours....for a small fee :lol: 

This is the fluro I was using


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

just bought shares in Triumph 

top one Paul, oh the joys of Mediterranean Back Syndrome...


----------



## flicksticker (Sep 24, 2008)

That is an insane experience you've had and that picture is worth far more than 1000 words :shock: I wonder how many people try to catch these sharks from kayaks? If they do i'd say their previous losses on game rods have them almost in tears reading about your beastly 10lb catch! Great work mate and thanks for the read.


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Paul,

what an add for Braid and Flouro leader, maybe a few dollars down the track?

Must be a world record on 10lb line. Not too many toothies caught on 10lb line

Well done

Peter


----------

